# Bearing repack



## tincansailor (Nov 12, 2013)

The video in the sticky does not work. I have a boat trailer with the 8" wheels and have attempted to remove the caps on the ends of the axles to gain access to remove bearings and repack them. Think I may need to do this since I have had the boat and trailer for 6 yrs. I cannot remove the grease caps and was wondering if they are of a standard size so that if I puncture them while removing if I would be able to get some replacements at an auto parts store. I have tried hammers, channel locks, even pipe wrenches to no avail but if I just go ahead and damage them in order to remove them would I be able to get replacements for them. Thanks


----------



## SumDumGuy (Nov 12, 2013)

There are several sizes of dust caps. 
Take a look here...

https://www.easternmarine.com/Dust-Caps-Oil-Caps/

and here to get an idea....

https://www.etrailer.com/dept-pg-grease_caps.aspx

If you cannot get the caps off and the bearing have not been lubed in years (especially on a boat trailer) you may want to go ahead and buy new bearings.


----------



## earl60446 (Nov 12, 2013)

Try a wide screwdriver between the seam of the cap and the hub surface. Thats how I do it, it is just a press fit. New caps should be cheap and easy to get, sounds like yours may be rusted in place which would be a real bad sign. Also try some liquid wrench or the like on it and let is soak for a while.
Tim

Good Luck [-o<


----------



## TNtroller (Nov 12, 2013)

I usually use a small/thin bladed screwdriver to get the dust cap started moving in the right direction, or bend the lip a bit to get the next size up screwdriver in the gap. WD 40 might help, and tapping the dust cap with a SMALL brad hammer on the outer edge to get it moving. If you end up beating it off, they are easy to find and replace.


----------



## Winddog (Nov 13, 2013)

Most times can be removed with just a hammer. Strike the cap on one side, spin the wheel & hit it again, you will see it start to work out as you continue to strick & turn the wheel.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Nov 16, 2013)

Spray the mating surfaces with a good penatrating oil (i.e. PB Blaster,WD40,etc.). I use a wood chisel,that I use to scrape gasket surfaces, to knock the dust cover off. The thin edge gets into that tight area better than a screwdriver,in my experience.


----------

